# [phpMyAdmin] Fehler auf WinNT Server...



## sam (27. Juni 2002)

Ich habe phpMyAdmin 2.2.6 auf den WinNT-Server kopiert, aber immer wenn ich einen Table anschauen will, dann kommt nur:


```
CGI Error
The specified CGI application misbehaved by not returning a complete set of HTTP headers. The headers it did return are:
```

Ich habe da schon einige threads in div. php-foren gelsene, aber entweder habe ich nicht verstanden, was ich machen soll, oder es hat nichts gebracht...

weiss einer wie ich das behebe?


----------



## sam (29. Juni 2002)

*verzweifel*


----------



## Sibbe2k (30. Juni 2002)

krasser fehler, was hast denn laufen? nt 4.0 server + apache?


----------



## sam (30. Juni 2002)

Microsoft-IIS/5.0
Windows NT 5.0 build 2195

und es funktioniert alles......nur eben phpmyadmin nicht :-(


----------



## Dunsti (26. August 2002)

welche PHP-Version hast Du?

schau doch mal in der PHP.INI, ob Register_Globals auf "on" steht.


Dunsti


----------



## sam (26. August 2002)

huch, ein alter thread...wo kommt der denn her? 

danke dunsti, aber das problem ist behoben...
war nichts komplexes. hab nur versehentlich ein falsches verzeichnis beim konfigurieren angegeben


----------



## Dunsti (27. August 2002)

der kommt daher, daß ich mir gestern auch ein WAMP installiert hab, und damit etwas Probleme hab. Auf der Suche nach nem Thread, der mein Problem evtl. enthält hab ich dann diesen hier "aufgestöbert"  


Dunsti


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (19. September 2003)

**ausbuddel**

Hi,
ich hab grad versucht ein Verzeichnis auf meinem Win2k-Server+IIS nur für einen bestimmten User zugänglich zu machen (Adminbereich). Die "admin/index.php" wird nach User+Passworteingabe angezeigt, aber der Klick auf weiterführende Links bringt mir nur ein:

"The specified CGI application misbehaved by not returning a complete set of HTTP headers. The headers it did return are:"

Wenn ich dem IUSR wieder Rechte in dem Ordner geb, funtioniert alles problemlos.

/edit

Problem nach langem Getüftel gelöst. wen's interessiert:
Der IIS übernimmt die Berechtigungen aus dem Dateisystem nicht. Die Einstellung für den anonymen Zugriff muss explizit in der Computerverwaltung -> IIS deaktiviert werden.


----------

